# Moss Spot



## Levinen (3 Jun 2010)

Hi again. 
I made a new layout that you want to show. I'm curious your opinion! 

Start date: 2009.11.29.
Tank: 40x25x25 (25l)
Lighting: DIY with 1x24w Dulux L Daylight (5400K) Osram
Filtration: Eheim 2211 (300l/h) ceramic rings
Substrate: ADA amasonia
Fertilizer: KNo3, K2So4, KH2Po4, Micro+, carbo
Co2: 2 kg cylinder, Dennerle regulator, glass diffuser and counter
Water parameters: Gh: 12 Kh: 8, Ph: 6,8-7, Po4: 0,8, No3: 3, Fe: 0,1
Dekorations: savanna wood, seiryu stones

Animals:
7 x Rasbora maculata
3 x Otocinclus affinis
3 x Puntius gelius
   x Sakura shrimp
2 x Caridina multidentata

Plants:
-Cryptocoryne Parva
-Fissidens fontanus
-Taxiphyllum sp. - Flame moss
-Taxiphyllum sp. - Spiky moss
-Taxiphyllum barbieri - Java moss
-Bolbitis heudelotii
-Eleocharis x






















Have a nice day!


----------



## samc (3 Jun 2010)

lovely little tank. 

if the drop checker was not in there i would not know how big it is


----------



## Levinen (3 Jun 2010)

samc said:
			
		

> lovely little tank.
> 
> if the drop checker was not in there i would not know how big it is



Thanks Sam

That's why there.


----------



## patzu (3 Jun 2010)

Very nice, Levinen!


----------



## Levinen (3 Jun 2010)

patzu said:
			
		

> Very nice, Levinen!



Patzu, te mindenhol ott vagy? AzÃ©rt nem gondoltam, hogy ilyen hamar lebukok!   
Patzu, you're all over there? We did not think he gets caught so quickly!

KÃ¶szi amÃºgy!


----------



## bigmatt (3 Jun 2010)

That's a stunner!  If i was being REALLY picky (because my aquascaping is perfect ) i'd say that slightly more delicate wood - like Manzi - on the right would look a bit better and really add to the "sizeless" composition - ie without the DC and with more delicate wood you really, really would think this tank was a lot, lot bigger!
It's an absolute stunner though and your pics are bang on the money - love the shrimp close ups!
Nice one!
Matt


----------



## Levinen (3 Jun 2010)

bigmatt said:
			
		

> That's a stunner!  If i was being REALLY picky (because my aquascaping is perfect ) i'd say that slightly more delicate wood - like Manzi - on the right would look a bit better and really add to the "sizeless" composition - ie without the DC and with more delicate wood you really, really would think this tank was a lot, lot bigger!
> It's an absolute stunner though and your pics are bang on the money - love the shrimp close ups!
> Nice one!
> Matt



Thank you very much, just wanted to hear such criticism. I agree completely. I'm in the right place. Thank you!


----------



## peti44 (3 Jun 2010)

Looks really good! Well done Levi!


----------



## chump54 (3 Jun 2010)

lovely tank, thanks... 

Chris


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jun 2010)

My kind of tank, looks great  congrats


----------



## Levinen (4 Jun 2010)

Thanks Peti and Chris!



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> My kind of tank, looks great  congrats



Thank you LondonDragon! I think the moss is the most creative of the plant for aquascaping. I like it! Thanks again!


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jun 2010)

Levinen said:
			
		

> Thank you LondonDragon! I think the moss is the most creative of the plant for aquascaping. I like it! Thanks again!


Yeah you can shape mosses in any shape you want, which is great, have a look at this tank if you like mosses: http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=299.0


----------



## Levinen (4 Jun 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Levinen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice job, but I still need a few other plants, to break a little bit of "unanimity". But it's really nice! Thank you for sharing!





But to me this is still the big favorite. The harmony of balance is simply fantastic!


----------



## Tony Swinney (4 Jun 2010)

Beautiful Levinen - I love the shape of the spiky moss, was it tied to a rock originally or has it been trimmed that way?


----------



## Levinen (4 Jun 2010)

Tonser said:
			
		

> Beautiful Levinen - I love the shape of the spiky moss, was it tied to a rock originally or has it been trimmed that way?



Thanks Tonser

Originally just a flat stone was tied. Scissors cut the moss and so one.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (5 Jun 2010)

Very nice scape and very well photographed. The only complaint is the drop checker....small but could make all the difference. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Levinen (5 Jun 2010)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Very nice scape and very well photographed. The only complaint is the drop checker....small but could make all the difference.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thank you very much Graeme! That dropcheckeer why were there a long story. Unfortunately, it would be too long to explain in English!


----------

